# Comfort Colors by Chouinard Offers 1598 Ladies’ Full-Zip Hooded Sweatshirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Comfort Colors by Chouinard offers a women’s full-zip hoodie sweat shirt jacket that’s made of 80% cotton/20% polyester fleece in a heavyweight 9-ounce fabric. It features a single-ply hood with matching drawstring and a metal zipper with a fashion pull. The jacket, style 1598, also has handy front pouch pockets and 2x1 ribbed knit cuffs. The bottom band is relaxed for a more comfortable fit. Double-needle stitched seams ensure the garment will hold up to years of wear and tear. 

It is stocked in 12 of the most popular fashion colors: blossom, chambray, celedon, white, watermelon, violet, seafoam, flo blue, butter, and new colors melon, brown, and sage. Custom dyeing is always available with a minimum order. Adult sizes range from small through 2XL. For more information, contact Comfort Colors by Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

